# Newbie w/ Questions...Run!!!



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

Greetings,

I am looking to purchase a Kioti DK45SE HST w/ Cab, FEL & Hoe. I am sort of a newbie with tractors outside of playing around with a '47 Model B JD I inherited from my grandfather. My wife and I are slowly creating a small farm/homestead on 10 acres (plus 45 acres of undeveloped land a short distance away). I have countless jobs around the properties that I want to accomplish, including fencing, brush control, property clean-up, future livestock maintenance, snow removal, etc. etc. etc...

I have some questions about the tractor before I buy and the dealer is out of town currently, beside I want other opinons. I live in the high desert of Nevada which has a lot of sand. It is very easy to get a regular vehicle stuck in the sand--the only problems i have had with the JD is the front end is so light that turning can be difficult because the front wheels slide through the sand (thank goodness for the independent wheel brakes!). With the Kioti, I have the option of Ag tires or industrial tires. Do you all have an opinion on which may work better in the sand? Do they make a sand paddle tires for tractors? :lmao: (Just kidding about the sand paddle tires).

Any advice you have about getting started with working with tractors would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum McKoy! I would go with the ags myself............But, in the sand, if you spin....you will dig in pretty darn quick. I assume you're getting 4 wheel drive with that. You got to get us some pictures!


----------



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I think I will go with the ag tires. Yes, the tractor has 4x4 and a locking differential. The combination I think should work out OK. I've been watching youtube videos of the tractors working in loose dirt and they don't seem to have any problems at all. And, this one is much heavier than my JD. 

I meet with the tractor dealer today to discuss implements and possibly test drive (although I am pretty much sold already). The $$$ to pay for it comes in Wednesday morning. Unfortunately I have to work at noon, but I am trying to get the day off so I can take it home then. I may just take advantage of the free delivery and just have it waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, the ags will do fine but when your not using the hoe is it quick attach/detach because they can be pretty heavy. The hoe could cause you to sink in when you otherwise would not because of the extra weight. I would take advantage of the free delivery though, and get us some pics asap.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum, the ags will do fine but when your not using the hoe is it quick attach/detach because they can be pretty heavy. The hoe could cause you to sink in when you otherwise would not because of the extra weight. I would take advantage of the free delivery though, and get us some pics asap.


But wouldn't it be fun to use the hoe to get unstuck?


----------



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, met with the tractor guy. He will be delivering it Wednesday afternoon with all attachments. I purchased the 2010 DK45SE HST, KB2475 Backhoe, KL401 FEL, a 72" Box Blade, 5ft? chain guarded brush hog, and a forklift front loader implement. All said and done--$40,764.00. The $3500 cash rebate was nice--at least it paid for the taxes. After I recover from my heart attack at writing that check out, I hope to be playing hard this weekend!! 

Here are the pics I took today in the lot after the paperwork was signed. My niece is going to be a tractor girl--I had to pry her fingers off the steering wheel to get her out. She does the same thing with the lawn tractor at home.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a mighty fine outfit you got there! I'll be the first to admit my envy!


----------



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy crap--how the hell do I resize the pictures!! I apologize, I didn't realize they were so big.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

KAU is working on that.


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

The first pic has ag tires, the next 3 pics have industrial tires. Any idea whats with that? real nice tractor man good luck!


----------



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

cetane said:


> The first pic has ag tires, the next 3 pics have industrial tires. Any idea whats with that? real nice tractor man good luck!


THe first is an old picture from dealer website. It originally had the ag tires, but he apparently went to sell the thing to a guy with industrial tires and the guy backed out at the last minute and he never changed them back. I bought it with the industrial tires after all. The last (enormous) pics are the ones I took of it a couple of days before delivery. The picture I took from a distance didn't turn out.


----------

